# Gear - how much is too much?



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I tend to over do most things I get into, but then again like most people I tend to pick and focus on one or two things and make them my main hobbies. When I was into home theater i spent and spent on speakers, upgrading this and that etc. Golf...to much on gear not enough on leasons.

Currently for me its snowboarding. I do it a lot (averaging 2-3 days per week), and I seem to keeping wanting to acquire more gear, and constantly hunt for the best i can find. in some areas i think I have gone over board i.e. i now have 4 pairs of pants less then 1 season old. Really there is not use for 4 pairs of pants...when would I ever use then? :dunno: 2 is enough IMO, but im curious to know what you have and if you think im over board.

Here is what I have accumulated in the last year:
1 pair googles with 4 lenses (sunny day x2 , overcast, clear for night boarding)
1 Jacket
4 pairs of pants (2 AK, and 2 Oakley)
2 snowboards, and im dying to upgrade already to the best I can find for a 3rd.
2 pairs of gloves (one for cold days, 1 for warm days)
2 pairs of boots (granted one was for learning and my current pair are intermediate) 
6 Mid layer shirts (overboard)
4 baselayer shirts


My problem is as soon as next season comes out and I see new stuff ill want to replace. In my deffense when you first start something you end up buying and deciding what you do and dont like. 

Is this normal, or do you buy only what you need and make the stuff last as long as possible?


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive bought 3 pairs of gloves in the past 2 months. Also, 2 boards, 1 jacket, 3 sweaters, 2 goggles, and a lot of random stuff. I mostly buy because I cant resist a good sale.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

ok cool...im starting to feel better already. Hopefully this thread fuels my want to buy and reduces any guilt or regret at the same time.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lets see...
3 boards selling one to a friend
2 pairs of gloves
had 2 pair of bindings sold one looking for another pair :laugh:
2 pairs of pants(one volcom, one spyder)
2 jackets one new one from 2 season's ago(both volcom)
4 beanies 
1 pair of boots looking for a set with shrinktech
2 baselayer shirts
2 baselayer pants
3 pairs of snowboard socks
1 set of goggles with 2 lenses
1 helmet

I think what you have is pretty normal :thumbsup:

and then what the wife has... :laugh:


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sassicaia said:


> I tend to over do most things I get into, but then again like most people I tend to pick and focus on one or two things and make them my main hobbies. When I was into home theater i spent and spent on speakers, upgrading this and that etc. Golf...to much on gear not enough on leasons.


I hear ya, dude. Except my problem is that I like TOO many hobbies.If I like something, I'll usually stick to it and be reallyyy passionate about it. Firearms are really greedy and take up most of my money which bums me out cause I couldn't focus on starting or maintaining other ones. Have my snowboard setup+waxing tools so that's semi-set. Four more hobbies to go 

Hmm...just realized I spent $70 on car washing/detailing products.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess you're pretty normal :laugh:

I have 3 goggles (Oakley Stockholm, Smith IO, VZ Skylab), 8 lenses, 3 pants, 2 jackets, 2 gloves, 2 snowboards, 3 bindings, 4 different facemasks...

I swear, I could clone myself and snowboard with my twin. Of course, I think I'm overdoing it too....


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Boys and their toys.

I have:
3 boards (just sold one)
3 pair of skis
3 shell jackets (just sold one)
7 pair of pants (just donated three to Goodwill)
6 pair of outer gloves
5 pair of liner gloves
3 goggles
1 pair of snowboard boots
1 pair of ski boots
Countless midlayers (seriously, my closet is half full with midlayers)

And that's just for winter sports. In warmer months I run and mountain bike. I'm like Imelda Marcos with running shoes and bike shoes. It's a disease.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Boards - 6, three of them just hang on the wall.
Bindings - 4, finally tossed a couple old sets
Jackets - 3
Pants - 4
Helmets - 2
Gloves - 3 pair
2 snowboard bags
Couple of backpacks and some bc gear.
2 pairs of boots

Most of my shit is wrecked though, I keep it around for friends to burrow.

I have about 4000 dollars worth of clubs/golf shoes etc too..
And I'm not very good... I can shoot 80 consistantly.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

3 boards (and I live in Atlanta!)
2 sets of bindings
2 jacket shells
3 pant shells
2 base layer pants
5 base layer shirts
4 ski socks
5 pairs of goggles
1 pair of gloves
2 sets of body armor
2 helmets
4 balaclavas
2 pairs of boots (don't wear the old ones anymore, though)


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ill chime in, cause I LOVE gear too

3 Boards
2 Sets Bindings
4 Jackets
3 Mid Layer Jackets
3 Base layer Shirts
4 Pants
3 Base Layer Pants
12 Hoodies (not just for riding, i just love hoodies)
7 Pair Snow Socks
2 Pair Boots
2 Goggles
6 Beanies
4 Neck Warmers
2 Helmets
2 Season Passes (CO and local hill)
1 Wax Kit with everything

think thats everything.....

then I wakeboard in summer, sooo, got lots of nice vests, board shorts, ropes, handles, and of course a couple comp setup wakeboards/boots


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

only is too much when you dont use it


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

Raines said:


> only is too much when you dont use it


Perfectly put!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's better to have more gear if you ride a lot so you have backup when something is fucked and so nothing wears out too fast. My son has twice the gear I do......

I have 6 snowboards, 4 with bindings.... I let friends borrow when in town...
4 pairs of boots
10-11 pants
8 coats 
6 fleeces
6 full sets of base layers
4 goggles, 3 lens for my eg2
10 pairs of merino socks
5 pairs of gloves/mitts
1 helmet
3 neck gaiters
2 knee braces
Impact shorts
Epic pass

Living in the mtns I dress in my boarding clothes for work and day wear when it's snowing out.....


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

I have
3 boards
8 sets of bindings (I'm a whore for bindings I love to try new ones)
1 base layers
2 fleece
1 Jacket
1 set of pants
2 sets of boots
2 pairs of socks
1 helmet

I'm not too bad except for the bindings.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I have:
3 boards
4 pairs of bindings
2 pairs of pants
4 jackets
2 pairs of gloves 
Who knows how many beanies and probley lots more I'm forgetting about, and I still want more


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Jesus....

I got some catching up to do

*grabs wallet and tells girl friend im "going to gym".

thanks, this thread has made me feel much better.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Two sets of everything except hats. I have about twenty hats.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

I have one set of everything, except socks (3 pairs), baselayers (2 sets) and gaiters (3). I spend the rest of the money on season pass/lift tickets/gas/food at the lodge.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont feel bad wanting to buy 1 or 2 more boards next season. 
Currently I have:

2 boards (different profiles)
2 sets of bindings
1 pair of snowboard pants
1 pair of ski pants
3 jackets (just ordered the 3rd yesterday)
1 base layer wook jacket
2 helmets
2 pairs of goggles
2 pairs of gloves

Now for my spring thru fall sport, Paintball, lets just say $9735 and thats just for the last 6 markers(guns) I've purchased. I've owned 11 in total. Then there is all the other gear; parts kits, clothing, helmets, etc.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Kauila said:


> I have one set of everything, except socks (3 pairs), baselayers (2 sets) and gaiters (3). I spend the rest of the money on season pass/lift tickets/gas/food at the lodge.



Pretty much 
What do you guys do with all that gear? I would happily trade my best board for a 3 day storm right now.
What a shitty summer.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

I had to add my list since everyone else was :dunno:

Current Gear list:

1 x Board (new deck next season)
1 x Bindings (new bindings next season)
2 X pairs of boots (Burton Hale and Driver X)
3 x Pair of pants (2 x 686 Smarty cargo / 1 TNF Fargo Cargo)
2 x Jackets (686 Smarty complete / 32 Vapor)
3 x pairs of goggles (2 Oakley Crowbars:Fire Iridium and persimmon / 1 pair Smith I/O 2 lens options)
4 x pairs of gloves (EMS Summit, Celtek faded, TNF Montana, Dakine Titan)
2 x Helmets (Giro G10 / Smith Vantage)
3 x Mid-layer (686 alliance fleece / Mountain Hardwear Micro-fleece / Kühl scandinavian hoodie )
1 x Full tuning Kit w/ iron

Numerous amounts of base-layer and socks......you can never have too many of these!!


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

Soul06 said:


> Now for my spring thru fall sport, Paintball, lets just say $9735 and thats just for the last 6 markers(guns) I've purchased. I've owned 11 in total. Then there is all the other gear; parts kits, clothing, helmets, etc.


You're not using an avg Smartparts or Tippman.... Speedball or scenario?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

5 boards, 3 bindings, 2 boots, 3 goggles

3 pants, 3 jackets


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Pretty much
> What do you guys do with all that gear? I would happily trade my best board for a 3 day storm right now.
> What a shitty summer.


Just kinda gathers through the years


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Pretty much
> What do you guys do with all that gear? I would happily trade my best board for a 3 day storm right now.
> What a shitty summer.


Just stuff I've gathered over the years... I buy new gear every couple of years.

Out of the 6 boards I have, I only ride the Evo/heritage and the Supermodel.
And I have like 4 more that hang on the wall above my little bar, heh

I only use the 2012 Rome 390's and the 2011 Cartels.
Rest is just old stuff I loan out.

I am guilty with jackets and pants though... I waste tons of money on rags, haha


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

3 boards...poo, fr and all mtn fs twin and often bring 2 of 3 to the hill depending on conditions.
3 bindings
2 pants
2 jackets
2 mitts
2 sets of base
1 set of mids
1 goggle with 2 lens
1 helmet
2 pr boots, good one and old trashed back up pair

Use till trashed or no longer used, often buy 1-2 things every year that are due to be replaced.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a lot of shit. Especially since all my buddys are sponsored so I get more free shit than I can give away


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Ttam said:


> I have a lot of shit. Especially since all my buddys are sponsored so I get more free shit than I can give away


Oh, I can probably help you with the giving away part. LOL. :laugh:


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

2 boards
2 bindings
1 boots
2 pants
1 shell team pants
2 heavy jackets
1 light jacket
1 shell
2 sets of base layers
1 mid layer set
6 socks
1 goggle
1 helmet
5 bandana
2 head warmer/face mask
2 mitt
3 gloves
2 glove liners
4 beanies
1 body armor that I sometimes wear 
1 season pass
2 bags
1 helmet camera

Looking pretty good, I like gear.
Enough waxing stuff to run a shop


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> And that's just for winter sports. In warmer months I run and mountain bike. I'm like Imelda Marcos with running shoes and bike shoes. It's a disease.



I have 4 bikes and 6 pairs pairs of cycling shoes. Easily half my closet is bibs and jerseys. 

I need to step it up with the snowboarding gear if i am to ever catch up!


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

So general consensus is to much is not enough.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I hate having too much gear. I like to ride the same setup if I can help it. Boards can really do more than we admit, people get hung up on having a board for this or for that. I rode my Westmark all over this year, I even bought a second one so I can ride it when the other's in for stonegrind/base welds. I might add a Coda next year, but that one might just hang on the wall unless it's a pow day (unlikely).


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> You're not using an avg Smartparts or Tippman.... Speedball or scenario?


Play both but use speedball markers

Have or have owned:
4 Planet Eclipse SL markers ($1795+ each)
2 PE Geos ($1250 each)
1 Bob Long Intimidator ($1000+)
1 Armotech Sidearm (<$300)
1 Tippmann (<$300)
1 Spyder (<$200)
1 Brass Eagle (<$100)


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I hate having too much gear. I like to ride the same setup if I can help it. Boards can really do more than we admit, people get hung up on having a board for this or for that. I rode my Westmark all over this year, I even bought a second one so I can ride it when the other's in for stonegrind/base welds. I might add a Coda next year, but that one might just hang on the wall unless it's a pow day (unlikely).


Yes and no. You can ride a stiff board at the park, but you're going to hate life trying to speed through powder on a soft, short park board for more than 50 yards at a time.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

this thread has officially helped support the snowboard industry. I was holding off on a paif or AK pants I was eyeing that went to 30% off. Today I grabbed them. I am not absolutely no need of them, but I bought them anyway.

Feels good.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> Yes and no. You can ride a stiff board at the park, but you're going to hate life trying to speed through powder on a soft, short park board for more than 50 yards at a time.


Nope, charged foot and a half of fresh fine for an entire weekend and never got stuck once. Rider > gear. I've taken that board everywhere in-bounds and never once did I feel the board compromised my riding.

I've seen dudes jibbing swallowtails. I've bombed past skiiers hitting over 45mph @ A Bay on that little park stick. Once dialed, any decent rider can ride most terrain with most types of equipment.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Nope, charged foot and a half of fresh fine for an entire weekend and never got stuck once. Rider > gear. I've taken that board everywhere in-bounds and never once did I feel the board compromised my riding.
> 
> I've seen dudes jibbing swallowtails. I've bombed past skiiers hitting over 45mph @ A Bay on that little park stick. Once dialed, any decent rider can ride most terrain with most types of equipment.


I hit 48mph on the westmark with no squirrellyness or chatter, its great, I like having multiple boards just to ride different stuff, I don't need a quiver, I just like buying gear.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

That's fine, having different boards you like because you LIKE them. Hell, I'm planning to grab the Coda from next season just to have as mostly a wall ornament (might buy 2!). It's just a tired theme on this board (and in snowboarding in general) that people obsess over having another board because they think it will make them a better rider just because it's (very) slightly more suited for what they think they want to do.

In fact, there seems to be a correlation in board sports where the more the gear costs, the more the participants have this notion in their head that it will help them to get more gear. Kids that longboard around here come into the shop constantly to get new wheels and bearings, but they don't spend as much as snowboarders. Kids that skate freestyle around here pretty much don't buy new gear until it breaks and spend less than both the longboarders and snowboarders.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Damn... you guys are way too overboard! Spend money on lift tickets and hotels instead! Here's my gear:

- 1 usable snowboard (I still have my '95 Kemper Freestyle, thinking of getting it bronzed lol)
- 1 pair of boots (had three while I was trying to find the right fit, once I did, kijiji)
- 2 jackets (winter and spring)
- 3 pairs of pants (two of those bought for less than $50, one pair spring)
- 1 pair of gloves (with removable liners for colder days)
- 1 helmet
- 1 set up upper body armor
- 3 sets of goggles (only one I use regularly, the others are old relics that I can't throw out)
- 2 base layer shirts, just bought a lululemon base layer so that I didn't have to wear the same layer for 4 days when on long trips lol
- 1 base layer bottoms, I just alternate boxers underneath

I spend my money on season passes, hotels, steaks etc. to cook at the hotels. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Why would I spend money on lifts and hotels? My condo is 1 mile from the lifts in vail, I have an epic pass and can ride 4 other resorts in 45 minutes or less from my house.... I'll keep gearing up....


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> Why would I spend money on lifts and hotels? My condo is 1 mile from the lifts in vail, I have an epic pass and can ride 4 other resorts in 45 minutes or less from my house.... I'll keep gearing up....


Yeah I've got a 3 resort season pass, but I'd still rather take a trip to a new mountain than buy yet another board. I don't get the whole quiver of boards thing anyway. Maybe I'm old school but I think it makes more sense to be able to ride one board on everything.

The only exception I could see would be if you were a cat/heli boarder and could spend the whole day on powder. Even a powder day at most resorts turns into a mixed bag of conditions after a few hours. The other exception I could see would be if you were a rail hound that also liked blasting black diamonds and icy groomers. I wouldn't be taking my board over rails thanks... 

I guess you could say I "geared up" when I spend $3000 on my lasik a few years ago for snowboarding


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

8 boards and 6 pairs of bindings but I've only been riding two of the boards this year, a 155 K2 Parkstar and a 158 Custom Flying V, I keep the rest of them around to loan out to friends.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I guess I could drive 12 hours to Tahoe for the other resorts on my pass but why bother? I do hit hood every summer though.... It's a road trip and we camp the entire two weeks....


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I would like to the thank the OP for helping me making my decision on my next purchase. I have been questioning whether I NEED another jacket. I no longer feel guilty. LOL

3 - Jackets, going to add another one today. I only wear one regularly
3 - Pants - Only wear 2 of them
3 - Goggles
1 - Boot
2 - Boards
3 - Bindings

Time to start selling some items.


----------



## Khao (Mar 6, 2012)

I snowboard for 1 week a year and I have

2x Snowboards 
2x Bindings 
2x Jacket 
3x Pants 
3x Boots 
2x Goggles
4x Beanies
2x Snowboard Bags
7x Snow Socks

All my friends that I'm going to the snow with just bought new gear so I had to be better than them. Wahh! :'( Haha.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Khao said:


> I snowboard for 1 week a year and I have
> 
> 2x Snowboards
> 2x Bindings
> ...


One week a year!

That sucks....


----------



## sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

i was starting to think i had to much stuff but i feel better now :laugh:
3x boards - 1 is a split
1x bindings
3x pants
3x jackets
2x gloves (first pair are ripped to shreds from trees)
2x goggles (only use 1 pair consistently)
2x boots (first pair were falling apart)
1x backpack
and 1 pair of headgear (beanies, helmet, facemask)


----------



## antman747 (Mar 1, 2011)

2 snowboards (one is old I would use it as a rock board if need be)
2 Jackets (old one has broken zippers)
1 goggle 2 lenses
1 set of bindings
1 set of boots (took me forever to find the perfect pair)
1 set of pants
1 set of underlayers
1 set of tuning gear
1 helmet
over 10 pairs of socks
3 pairs gloves/mittens

22 surfboards ( I use 6 of them most the time but the others have been used and are still used from time to time)
9 board shorts


----------

